# Can Try To Sell Books On This Site?



## John Lofton (Jun 3, 2008)

Any place on this site to try and sell a used Cromwell biography I have? Is this allowed? Thx.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 3, 2008)

Yes go here


----------



## John Lofton (Jun 3, 2008)

Tried to go there; got this:

John Lofton, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation. 
Log Out Home


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 3, 2008)

You may have to post some more before you are allowed access to that forum. PM an Administrator.


----------



## John Lofton (Jun 3, 2008)

OK. Thx. Josh said he's allowed me to post in Politics & Government but I can't find it on site. Where is it? Thx again.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 3, 2008)

Here


----------



## John Lofton (Jun 3, 2008)

Thx again. But is this listed on front page? Where do I find it in the future or should I just store the address?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 3, 2008)

On the left side


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 3, 2008)

John,

It seems like you're having two different problems.

1. To see stuff. Look for the link entitled PBay on the upper left corner of the home page. You will be able to enter your address and sell from there.

2. The home page: http://www.puritanboard.com lists all the forums on the site. There's a reason why you can't see the Politics and Government forum on that page, though - you don't have 25 posts. Once you have 25 posts, there are about 15 or so more private forums that will become available to you. We use the 25 posts to vet people before we give them access to more private areas of the board.


----------

